# Lyndon Green Repeater station



## BikinGlynn (Jul 23, 2018)

Had a few hours to kill around Brum so had a look here after a failed visit to rangemaster (there was a guy on digger clearing the site there  .
Anyway I enjoyed this place despite being nothing actually here. It was a surreal feeling being under the streets in such a busy area all alone!
Pig to light too so not the best pics or most exciting report but someone may find it interesting.

History been done before so lazy ol me will just say its here:-
Subterranea Britannica: Research Study Group: Sites: Lyndon Green BT PR1 Protected Repeater



IMG_3086 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3089 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3059 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3026 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3052 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3015 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3061 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3067 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3045 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3042 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3040 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3033 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3082 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3091 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

I dont normally do selfies, but go on then!

IMG_3057 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2018)

Loving that ER 1953 crest. Good work sir..


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2018)

Interesting building. The ER crest keeps the buildings originality. Nice way to spend a quiet moment.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 23, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Loving that ER 1953 crest. Good work sir..



The crest seems to be the only piece of architecture on the whole place. I imagine it was kept discrete for a reason. 
The outside really looks like an old office complex & dosent give away the vastness of whats inside, it seems like a tardis type illusion!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Them fire extinguishers are enjoying their personal space. Sorry to hear you didn't make it into rangemaster BG, I guess things move so quickly once they close down these days, by next week there will probably be 250 new builds on the site.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 16, 2018)

rather like that sir

thanks for posting


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 16, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> The crest seems to be the only piece of architecture on the whole place. I imagine it was kept discrete for a reason.
> The outside really looks like an old office complex & dosent give away the vastness of whats inside, it seems like a tardis type illusion!



One of a number of similar sites that that appeared around the UK in the '50's, done in an effort to minimise the damage to the phone system - should the balloon go up! Trouble was the old mechanical relays were huge and even a small repeater station needed a rather large building to house it. One can/could find some interesting stories about the 'Crest' - come the Coronation it was decided to mark the occasion on various public buildings that were already in the course of construction and thus the Queen replaced her father, under whose reign this scheme was started. However, I doubt if George VI's name would have appeared originally on this structure.


----------



## Tigershark (Aug 22, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> One of a number of similar sites that that appeared around the UK in the '50's, done in an effort to minimise the damage to the phone system - should the balloon go up! Trouble was the old mechanical relays were huge and even a small repeater station needed a rather large building to house it. One can/could find some interesting stories about the 'Crest' - come the Coronation it was decided to mark the occasion on various public buildings that were already in the course of construction and thus the Queen replaced her father, under whose reign this scheme was started. However, I doubt if George VI's name would have appeared originally on this structure.



No Way! your kidding right?


----------

